# Encyclopedia of Corrosion Technology, Second Edition



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 مايو 2010)

Encyclopedia of Corrosion Technology, Second Edition 





Encyclopedia of Corrosion Technology, Second Edition
(CORROSION TECHNOLOGY)
By
* Publisher: Marcel Dekker
* Number Of Pages: 675
* Publication Date: 2004-03-17
* ISBN / ASIN: 0824748786 
$475.00

Book De******************ion:
Clarifying types of corrosion and susceptible materials, defining metallurgical and related terminology, and outlining means to prevent and curb corrosion, the Encyclopedia of Corrosion Technology, Second Edition is an up-to-date, innovative presentation of all aspects of corrosion-arranging over 400 topics into 25 alphabetical entries for easy navigation. More explanatory than a data book and more user-friendly than a ************book, the Encyclopedia extends coverage into areas of application and factors impacting corrosion protection while furnishing some 300 tables to enhance its written entries


http://mihd.net/942qo8
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?ckx0ckxegoe
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/67303149/EnCoTeCrc.rar.html​​


----------

